# Ss Channal Queen



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

My father was aboard this ship in 1943 when she was on charter (OHms) shipping ammo to North Africa from the port of Silloth in ***berland, I`ve tried to find a photo of this vessel but up to now I am having no luck.


Dave(ceylon220)


----------



## helen (Jan 30, 2006)

Evening,

Have you tried National Maritime Museum - e-mail: [email protected]

Also, if you use e-bay (or know someone who does) put "SS Chann*e*l Queen" or "Chann*e*l Queen" in a search for, say, 6/12 months, and if it comes up for sale it will come to you by e-mail....but lot of patience is needed. This is how I got the majority of my dad's ships.

Also, the site "woody-iow" (also on e-bay) is a huge seller of ships photos.

Good luck.

H


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave,

This may be of interest - gives a clue as to vessel's subsequent name ('Channel Coast'). http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRITISH-COAST...temQQimsxq20100305?IMSfp=TL100305233001r18511

Dennis.


----------



## Michael one (Jan 1, 2010)

CEYLON220 said:


> My father was aboard this ship in 1943 when she was on charter (OHms) shipping ammo to North Africa from the port of Silloth in ***berland, I`ve tried to find a photo of this vessel but up to now I am having no luck.
> 
> 
> Dave(ceylon220)


Hallo Dave
What I recorded form the Ministry of War Transport for WW2 for MVChannel Queen
Company	British Channel Islands Shipping Company Limited 
Ship	MV CHANNEL QUEEN (3)

OHMS-MOT CLRS	700SummerDead600Gross C&SS 17/10/40-14/04/41
A-F Page 053	
R(T99A) C.P.S	15/04/41-13/07/43
CL	R(T98A) C.P.S	14/07/43-11/08/43
R(T99A) C.P.S	12/08/43-06/05/44
R(T98A) C&SS	09/10/45-07/03/46
CL= British Cargo Liner; 
CLRS=Requisitioned under Liner Requisition (Coasting & Short Sea) Charter Party T99A; R(T98A)=Requisitioned (Net Charter Parties); R(T99A)=Requisitioned (Gross Charter Parties); 
C&SS=Coasting & Short Sea; CPS=Cased Petrol Ship.

Just says OHMS 17/10/40 to 14/04/41 (even they can get it wrong)

Voyage Record Cards are at London Guildhall Library, they would say if the ship was still in UK waters for 1943.

If you can find the Seaman Discharge book thats 90% of the battle.

Sorry I'm no real help

cheers
Mick


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Picture of MV Channel Coast (ExChannel Queen, 1940,567grt, here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveumpire/4341086206/


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was under the impression that this ship was sunk either by U Boat or aircraft in the latter end of 1942/3, can any one confirm this please--unsure if the CHANNEL COAST is the ex CHANNEL QUEEN. At the time that my father served in her she was Captained by a Capt.Hart,Registered in London,net reg,275 tonnes, sailed out of Silloth on 30th July 1942 with government stores, that was her last visit to the port. She was in and out of Silloth from her first arrival in March 1942 until her departure in July `42.still under OHMS duties.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Dave,
CHANNEL QUEEN Official number 167630 was renamed
1947 CHANNEL COAST - 1959 GLENFIELD -1960 ALDERNEY COAST - 1966 ASTRONAFTIS - 1975 SEA HORSE - 1975 MASTRO COSTAS

Without doubt this is the vessel your dad sailed on.

Roger


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks to all who have found this info for me, now I can add it to my fathers papers for future reference in case my son decides he wants to know about his Grand fathers time in the MN,she has changed hands over the years and with Rogers findings I had better add these names to the list--I appreciate all that you`ve done lads in taking time out to get me these answers ,now I`m putting a bid in for that picture of the CHANNEL COAST on E bay now that we have the answers,again ,thanks to you all.

Dave(ceylon220)


----------

